# Головная боль, боль в шее и температура 39



## ОльгаО (3 Май 2007)

Мне 21 год. У меня таких приступов было два  - первый раз четыре года назад, а второй совсем недавно. 

 Вдруг начинает болеть шея, голова перестает поворачиваться, начинает болеть основания головы и потом вся голова целиком, и при этом резко поднимается температура до 39.2. 
В первый раз папа сделал мне легкий массаж, шею вроде отпустило и темепература быстро спала. На следующий день уже не было никакх признаков болезни и ко врачу я так и не пошла.

Но во второй раз массаж не помог, темепература держалась почти до утра, и еще немножко на следующий день вечером. Шея до сих пор побаливает и хрустит когда я пытаюсь повернуть голову (прошло 2 дня).

Не знаю, что это за приступы такие? Может ли повышение темепературы быть связано  с позвоночником?
Шею я не простужала, и вообще больше никаких симптомов нет (от чего могла подняться температура).

Подскажите, что это может быть и ккакому врачу стоит обраться?
Заранее большое спасибо.
Ольга


----------

